# Help to photoshop picture



## Dills58 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there, I am looking for assistance to freshen up a photo of my dad (B & W). I am looking to get it transferred onto a porcine plaque for his head stone. If someone is able to help pls PM me & I will send the photo for you to see what can be done to improve it. Thanks in advance.

Dills.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 2, 2013)

Why don't you just post it here so we can see what you have?


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 2, 2013)

Dills58 said:


> Hi there, I am looking for assistance to freshen up a photo of my dad (B & W). I am looking to get it transferred onto a porcine plaque for his head stone. If someone is able to help pls PM me & I will send the photo for you to see what can be done to improve it. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Dills.



what rick said...most people on this forum are only too willing to help, but you have to do your bit. and i'm guessing most people won't respond if they have to PM you, check their email for the picture, etc etc... Post it here and they will come.


----------



## Dills58 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks ppl's, wasn't too sure on how to go about it. So here's what I am not sure of. The photo is only 118kb, any magnification is only going to weaken it. Will photoshopping be able to put some guts or size back into it? Appreciated.

Dills.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 2, 2013)

There's no way to really 'get back' any data/detail that's been lost.

I was, however, able to clean it up (remove crease and a lot of spots) as well as adjust the black & white points and put an S into the curve.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 2, 2013)

View attachment 34815

Here's mine


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 2, 2013)

View attachment 34819

Brand new white border. Yep, i'm bored


----------



## joshua_ (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's my try.


----------



## Dills58 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks to 480sparky, Rick58 & joshua_ for your efforts to assist me, I should be able to get something suitable out of these.

Dills.


----------



## bianni (Feb 3, 2013)

Another edit


----------



## Dills58 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi bianni, I like the way you have got the writing to stand out, if the pic was about a third lighter I reckon it would be spot on. Thanks for your time.

Dills.


----------



## GoldenBokeh (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, 
here's my version , nice picture.


----------

